# OTA 5.5.893 versus 5.8.894



## rduckwor (Nov 23, 2011)

So I loaded the 5.8.894 OTA long ago.

Is it reasonable to expect that Moto/VZW issues these as roll-up's? That is, do the later OTA's contain all the info/corrections of the prior OTA's plus whatever they wanted to push in the newest OTA?

My concern is that trying to go backwards to pick up the prior OTA's apparently isn't possible. Just wondering if there might be something useful in the initial OTA's we have seen leaked.

Thanks,

RMD


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not sure but I have 5.8.894 and im still getting data drops and Verizon tier 2 is telling me the newest update. Is 5.5.893 so the are going to update me to that so I'm curious about that too.


----------

